#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-21
 * mhall119 has a new website: http://mhall119.com/
<munz_werk> me\ yawns
 * munz_werk yawns
<munz_werk> lol
 * tiemonster has to go try to learn calculus
<tiemonster> :-(
<munz_werk> :( good luck
 * MichelleQ doesn't math
 * tiemonster 's brain hurts
<tiemonster> I'm assured that one day this will make me a better programmer...
<munz_werk> :)
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> tiemonster: it won't
<tiemonster> lol
<mhall119> I can count on one hand the number of times I've needed calculus in my job and still have 5 fingers left over
<mhall119> !seen zoopster
<ubuntu-fl> mhall119: zoopster was last seen in #ubuntu-us-fl 4 days, 22 hours, 14 minutes, and 31 seconds ago: <zoopster> off-topic, but for anyone in the central florida area around the next shuttle launch I'm working with questforstars.com to help with a balloon launch and recovery simultaneously...should be very interesting if you want to help with launch or recovery
<tiemonster> !seen mymind
<ubuntu-fl> tiemonster: I have not seen mymind.
<tiemonster> crap
<itnet7> tiemonster: lol
<mhall119> lol
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<tiemonster> does anyone have an Android phone with service that they want to let me borrow for the next three months?
<tiemonster> :-D
<tiemonster> it's hard to develop for a mobile device that you don't own...
<mhall119> tiemonster: the SDK doesn't have an emulator?
<tiemonster> not for GPS
<mhall119> oh, well that kind of sucks
<tiemonster> yep
<mhall119> tiemonster: you still doing django work?
<tiemonster> yes, but this isn't Django
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/?p=80 
<mhall119> I got to release part of that source code under a BSD license
<tiemonster> yeah - you sent that to me the other day
<tiemonster> haven't had a chance to read it
<tiemonster> I'm pretty swamped at the moment
<tiemonster> probably will be for the next three months or so
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: Can't you manually set the lat/long using the SDK?
<tiemonster> not that I could figure out, and it wasn't worth it to me to waste any more time on it
<maxolasersquad> According to http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/location/obtaining-user-location.html "geo fix -121.45356 46.51119 4392"
<dantalizing> tiemonster: you can fake the location with ddms
<dantalizing> or go to ebay and get a cheap chinese import for $20
<tiemonster> dantalizing: let me try again...
<tiemonster> hmm... someone could totally use this to cheat...
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: pong
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: I am on my way home from work. I will ping you tonight! ttys
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-22
<munz> how many people die a year on our roadways?
<munz> 37,000+
<munz> when you are experiencing heightened stress, emotions or stress the driver should:
<munz> a)continue as normal
<munz> b)not drive
<munz> c)stomp the gas
<munz> lol
<munz> me say c)stomp the gas
<MichelleQ> I vote stomp the gas, and vehemently curse
<munz> yay! me like big words, i will reuse it asap :) "vehemently"
<MichelleQ> rofl, you're welcome :-D
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: let me know when you around
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<maxolasersquad> Good morning reya276.
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<dantalizing> morning
<maxolasersquad> We are having the most frustrating problem.  When PHP calls one of our Oracle database packages, a query in the package executes against an execution plan that causes it to take 30 minutes to get the results.
<maxolasersquad> If we call that package directly in the database, or with Ruby or Python, the query runs in milliseconds.
<mhall119> what's a database package?
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Oracle has its own language, PL/SQL, which is stored as database objects.  A package is a collection of procedures and functions.
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> I have no experience with them
<mhall119> is it the execution that takes 30 minutes, or is it transfering data from Oracle to PHP?
<maxolasersquad> We have added a bunch of debugging.  It is the execution of the SQL statement.
<mhall119> I've noticed that some DB drivers pull data only when needed, while other's load all available data when the query is executed
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: the execute command in PHP? or the query processing in Oracle?
<maxolasersquad> These packages execute on the database.  There's no good explenation as to why they would execute differently by who called it.
<mhall119> if PHP is reading data while others are not, that might account for it
<maxolasersquad> PHP does something calls the OCI driver with something like "BEGIN foo.bar(args) END;"
<maxolasersquad> We capture, in the procedure, the time it was called, and with what parameters, and the time that different points of the code are executing.
<maxolasersquad> So we can see that execution of the SQL query taking a long time, but once it is done, PHP gets the results and processes them quickly.
<maxolasersquad> However, if we call that same package with the OCI drivers for Ruby or Python, that query executes really fast.
<maxolasersquad> It's rather frustrating.
<maxolasersquad> We keep making small changes to the query, and that fixes it, but any time a small dependency changes, the query goes to poop, and we have to play some more.
<maxolasersquad> We've decided if we ever get stuck, we will have PHP call Ruby, which will call the package, and send the results up the chain.
<mhall119> lol
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: ping
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: pong
<DammitJim> can someone help me with java basics on negative numbers?
<mhall119> what's to know?
<DammitJim> I'm so confused about the simplicity of negative numbers
<DammitJim> I'm reading a register from a radio and it gives me 0xFFAB
<DammitJim> that's -55 in decimal
<DammitJim> so, my question is... can I do regular arithmetic with this short?
<mhall119> as far as I know
<DammitJim> darnet... it seems I need to sign extend it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-23
<reya276> Hey does anyone know how to troubleshoot Bluetooth device issues
<jessedhammu> hi
<mhall119> itnet7: we were scheduled to have a team meeting last night
<mhall119> looks like I wasn't the only one to have missed it
<mhall119> itnet7: I added you space coast meetup to LD
 * mhall119 wanted to see an Ubuntu logo pin on Florida in the new events map
<calijames> coolness
<calijames> hi everyone
<calijames> im cali. nice to meet you
<calijames> i am new to irc or this chat thing
<calijames> i was browsing the channel list , the servers, there is a lot of them
<calijames> hi?
<mhall119> hi
<mhall119> oh nevermind
<maxolasersquad> Unfortunately our SLA does not guaruntee a 3 minutes response time.
<jck77> good afternoon !
<mhall119> hi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-24
<mhall119> good evening
<mhall119> well, I turned in my 2 weeks resignation today
<itnet7_> +1 mhall119 !!
<itnet7_> I hope it all works out! (I have no doubts it will!!)
<MichelleQ> it's been a crazy week around these parts.
<itnet7_> MichelleQ: I'm sure
<itnet7_> I wish I could be saying the same thing as mhall119 @ 19:26:17
<itnet7_> but I am stuck... for now
<MichelleQ> aaw, soon, hopefully
<itnet7_> It got infinitely worse today
<MichelleQ> oh, that sucks
<itnet7_> Well, I can at least take comfort that it Can't get worse...
<itnet7_> I am really happy for you mhall119 ! I know that you will do great with them, and they need great people! So it's definitely win-win
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7_: sponsorship are open
<itnet7_> Thanks RoAkSoAx !
<RoAkSoAx> its all over the blogs :P
 * MichelleQ isn't going to make it to Budapest.
<itnet7_> MichelleQ: it would be really tough I think with the kids and traveling, and passports, and all
<MichelleQ> yeah, and I'm just not ready to leave them for a week *that* far away. 
<itnet7_> Yeah... I know what you mean.
<MichelleQ> But UDS-October is SO on my schedule.  :-D
<itnet7_> Definitely, I am so glad it's going to be here again!
<MichelleQ> me too.  I'm already plotting.
<MichelleQ> itnet7_: when are y'all going to come geocaching this direction?  
<itnet7_> MichelleQ: I would like to try and come over this weekend if possible, but it depends on work
<itnet7_> Do you have plans already for this weekend?
<itnet7_> You guys could come over this way, and camp at Wickham Park!
<itnet7_> Not sure how great of camping facilities they have but... 
<MichelleQ> Saturday I've got to get new tires on my truck, mid-day.  Sunday, we're going to meet Buddy from Dinosaur Train.
<MichelleQ> Hhm... for camping... we could come your way the weekend of the 19th.
<itnet7_> Let me see how the campground is I will check on the 19th for availability
<itnet7_> do you guys usually stay the weekend when you camp?
<MichelleQ> yes. 
<itnet7_> do you bring the pets?
<MichelleQ> We'll come over Friday, stay thru Sunday. 
<MichelleQ> Blake will come yes
<itnet7_> Okay, let me check it out and see if they're booked
<MichelleQ> thanks!
<itnet7_> Michelle, pm?
<MichelleQ> definitely
<Golden> weathers beautiful in palm beach gardens hows it in your neck of the state?
<itnet7_> Golden: not bad!
<Golden> nice.. wish there was snow .. been a decade since I've seen any..
<Teabagdad> hi
<Teabagdad> hi all
<Teabagdad> i am running macbuntu
<Teabagdad> love it
<Teabagdad> anyone here?
<munz_werk> mornin Teabagdad 
<munz_werk> cool
<Teabagdad> morning
<Teabagdad> anyone know if there is a pandora app for uubuntu
<munz_werk> notsure
<Teabagdad> ok well what is the purpose of this room
<munz_werk> have you tried google?
<Teabagdad> ill try again
<munz_werk> the purpose is to help others, you sound kinda ungrateful
<Teabagdad> no, just had coffee
<Teabagdad> i am thinking of business plans.
<munz_werk> :)
<Teabagdad> appoligies ok
<munz_werk> no worries just walked into a mess @ work :(
<Teabagdad> at least u have a job
<munz_werk> :) yes
<munz_werk> there seems to be a way
<munz_werk> install adobe air
<Teabagdad> forget it lol
<Teabagdad> i did to much linux work in the last 2 days lol
<munz_werk> then a pandora app written in adobe air
<Teabagdad> i need to go look for a job
<munz_werk> lol
<Teabagdad> u running ubuntu?
<Teabagdad> 10.10?
<munz_werk> yes, yes
<munz_werk> link if interested http://linuxappfinder.com/package/pandora-radio
<Teabagdad> thsanks
<Teabagdad> thanks
<Teabagdad> where u at in fla?
<Teabagdad> im in boca
<munz_werk> no prob
<munz_werk> im in daytona beach
<Teabagdad> hard sand
<Teabagdad> how is life there
<Teabagdad> ur age? i am 26
<Teabagdad> male
<munz_werk> life is dirty, lol, bikes, nascar and old people
<munz_werk> 31 male
<munz_werk> i run ubuntu 99% of the time, only when i have to test windows infrastructure i use ubuntu
<munz_werk> i've switched 3 people over this year so far
<munz_werk> mornin reya276 
<reya276> Morning
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<mhall119> morning
<munz_werk> mornin mhall119 
<mhall119> anyone want to hold a global jam session between Tampa and Orlando on April 1st?
<mhall119> zoopster cjohnston ^^
<zoopster> are you fooling us mhall119?
<munz_werk> lol
<zoopster> and if anyone is around Daytona Beach (or west of there)  today...I could use your help.
<munz_werk> whats up zoopster?
<mhall119> zoopster: not my choice of start day :(
<mhall119> zoopster: tiemonster is in Deland, it's about 30 minutes away
<cjohnston> sure
<tiemonster> what did I do?
<mhall119> cjohnston: do you work that day?
<cjohnston> nope
<munz_werk> whats up? im in db, workin but whats up zoopster?
<mhall119> cjohnston: cool
<mhall119> cjohnston: want to pick a place with coffee and wifi?
<tiemonster> what's going on
<tiemonster> ?
<cjohnston> that sounds good.. or are you asking me to pick it
<mhall119> cjohnston: asking you to pick, unless you want to drive to Lakeland
<cjohnston> i was thinking 1213 ww rd sounds good
<cjohnston> ;-)
<zoopster> I am working with a team to launch a camera payload along with the launch of Discovery to capture images of the liftoff from near space....need some help tracking it on the way down so we don't lose it if anyone might be available late this afternoon in a 50 mile radius west of Daytona
<mhall119> cjohnston: what's that, your station?
<cjohnston> umm
<mhall119> oh wait, walt williams
<mhall119> nvm
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> I'd have to check with Michelle, but that's probably okay
<munz_werk> what time and what needs to be done?
<cjohnston> mhall119 thinks to himself, "that number sounds really familiar"
 * mhall119 wasn't thinking at all
<cjohnston> sounds interesting zoopster 
 * mhall119 needs more coffee
<mhall119> zoopster: do you have like a 360 degree camera or someting?
<zoopster> mhall119: we have 6 cameras
<zoopster> all HD
<mhall119> wow, nice
<mhall119> waterproof?
<cjohnston> how are you tracking it
<zoopster> we have 3 different tracking mechanisms.
<munz_werk> zoopster, how far west of daytona would you need someone to be, and what would you need done? visual tracking?
<tiemonster> zoopster: can I chat with you when you have a chance?
<zoopster> sure...I'm signing off for now...if you wan to chat call me 813.335.3206 - munz_werk tiemonster
<reya276> hey is there a way to reset your default icons?
<maxolasersquad> reya276: You can change your icon theme at System->Preferences->Appearance
<reya276> oh I know that but I meant like how you could reset the main panels
<reya276> I figured there would be a way to make the icons revert to the defaults too
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm thinking we make ours a summit-hacking jam
<mhall119> try and get done whatever we want to have ready for UDS-O
<cjohnston> how about an hof
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> if we have summit done before then, sure
<mhall119> btw, someone way looking at getting started on hof, did he get in touch with you?
<mhall119> cdbs
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> missed it by about 45 minutes
<mhall119> unless you're in California already
<tiemonster> mhall119: what would be a good Django app to benchmark a python application server?
<mhall119> hmmm....
<mhall119> I'm not sure exactly
 * mhall119 doesn't know of any heavy django apps
<mhall119> tiemonster: maybe https://github.com/jacobian/djangobench ?
<tiemonster> let me clarify
<tiemonster> what is a commonly used Django application that would be good to show performance differences between deployments?
<mhall119> that I don't know
<mhall119> but that benchmark is for django itself, so it should be useful for showing one deployment being faster than another
<tiemonster> I was thinking of Pinax or something like that
<mhall119> that probably won't tell you much unless you get a bunch of people using it
<tiemonster> that's what siege is for
<mhall119> siege?
<mhall119> btw, did you get to open source your reporting app?
<tiemonster> apt-cache show siege
<tiemonster> mhall119: we're rebuilding the functionality on Pentaho BI
<mhall119> oh, was it Java or Django?
<tiemonster> it never got into a usable enough state to use on Django
<mhall119> ok
<tiemonster> a lot of raw SQL and the like
<tiemonster> the problem is that almost every BI vendor in the world uses Java
<tiemonster> writing it on Python meant rewriting a lot of functionality
<mhall119> understandable
<tiemonster> plus now we need a succession plan for when I graduate
<tiemonster> because as soon as I have that piece of paper, I'm looking for a higher-paying job ;-)
<mhall119> Moffitt is hiring
<tiemonster> too far away
<mhall119> I know
 * mhall119 likes that nasa tv on their website uses gstreamer plugin
<mhall119> instead of flash
<mhall119> 10% CPU unsage instead of 80%
<tiemonster> I know, right?
<maxolasersquad> If anyone wants to give me some python help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571853/
<maxolasersquad> When get_connections is called, it returns a list of identical objects.
<maxolasersquad> I think that when connection is appended, it is a reference, so when it is modified on the next itteration, the object I just put in my list is modified as well.
<tiemonster> are you making an instance on line 23?
<tiemonster> you might want to make an instance on each iteration if you're expecting different results
<maxolasersquad> Yes
<maxolasersquad> I want to return back a list of connection objects
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: that's exactly what's happening
<mhall119> you're modifying the same instance, and adding additional references to it
<maxolasersquad> That's what I figured.  What's the best way to do what I am trying to acomplish?
<mhall119> either call connection = Connection() inside the for loop
<mhall119> or use the copy module to make a copy of it
<mhall119> making a  new instance would probably by cheaper
<mhall119> since you're not setting or keeping anything outside the loop
<mhall119> unless there's a high cost of initialization, just make new instances
<maxolasersquad> So if I do connection = Connection() in my loop, it will create a new instance of connection, and not destroy the version in my list?
<mhall119> and, given than your Connection object is just a simple object, there won't be
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: correct
<maxolasersquad> Cool, thanks.
<mhall119> because 'connection' is just a name used to reference the variable within the loop
<tiemonster> I win
<tiemonster> :-)
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: any reason you're using a Connection object instead of just a dict?
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Probably because I'm not "thinking python" yet, I guess.
<mhall119> ah
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: Congratulations, I think.
<maxolasersquad> I'm thinking about how I would do it in PHP and then writing it in Python.
<tiemonster> maxolasersquad: "thinking Python" will ruin you for life. You'll never be able to program Java with joy again.
<maxolasersquad> ;)
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> but so true
<mhall119> it ruins PHP even more
<mhall119> it ruins PHP even more
<mhall119> gah, wrong window
<dantalizing> tiemonster: have yall had a chance to test performance of pentaho yet?
<tiemonster> dantalizing: it's all relative
<tiemonster> a majority of the performance problems are solved by using MySQL :-)
<tiemonster> or anything better than HSQLDB
<dantalizing> who is this for?
<mhall119> I thought hsqldb was supposed to be fairly fast
<tiemonster> mhall119: well apparently it isn't
<tiemonster> OLAP flew when we hooked it up to MySQL instead of HSQLDB
<tiemonster> dantalizing: who is what for?
<dantalizing> which company
<dantalizing> where do you work
<mhall119> maybe I'm thinking of H2
<dantalizing> cool taht yall are using pentaho
<dantalizing> every database says they're fast
 * mhall119 needs to learn Hungarian
<mhall119> but I can't quite figure out how to use Parley
<dantalizing> everytime i see a picture of ryan dahl, i think of govatent
<DammitJim> is it crazy to have a calendar on a montor running 24/7?
<dantalizing> yes
<DammitJim> my wife claims she doesn't update her google calendar because she hates the fact that she can't see the whole month properly on her 10" netbook
<dantalizing> make the fonts smaller
<DammitJim> doesn't work
<dantalizing> zoom out
<DammitJim> this netbook's 1024x564 is just too low resolution
<DammitJim> you can't read it when you zoom out
<dantalizing> if i can read it on my phone, you can read it on your netbook
<DammitJim> dantalizing, it's not me... it's my wife LOL
<dantalizing> same thing
<DammitJim> is the atom dual core n550 that much faster than the atom n455?
<dantalizing> send her to calendar.google.com/m
<reya276> hey I'm looking at my system monitor and there is a process called "heart" what is that for?
<dantalizing> reya276: thats a relic from when your computer went to oz
<reya276> LOL...
<reya276> also what is "adb" when I hover over it I get "adb-fork-server server". What it that?
<DammitJim> android development b
<dantalizing> where 'b' stands for 'biach'
<reya276> ah ok
<reya276> thanks
<reya276> how can I stop that from being started?
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Stop starting it.
<reya276> lol
<maxolasersquad> What do you get from which ls
<dantalizing> you laugh but he's right
<dantalizing> adb doesnt start on its own unless you tell it to
<reya276> man I got 8GB of DDR3 RAM yet my system had to resort on using the swap
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Err, which heart
<reya276> Firefox crashed and that was it, from then on my system was performing like crap which it has not done that ever
<reya276> I just hope canonical is not adding bloat to Ubuntu
<dantalizing> lol
<reya276> could the firefox crash have caused my graphics driver to malfunction and thus make the overall system performance run like crap
<maxolasersquad> reya276: No, but a seperate issue could possible cause both to happen.
<reya276> k
<maxolasersquad> Or, the two incidences could be non-related, except in proximity of time from which they happened.
<dantalizing> or the whole perception of running like crap could be wrong
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-25
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<maxolasersquad> My server is undead!
<mhall119> omg, zombie server apocalypse!
<maxolasersquad> The thing was dead for a couple of week, and then it just turned itself on sometime last night.
<maxolasersquad> Dead as in, the power button had no functionality.
<maxolasersquad> If I do `./command &` and I exit the session, should the application still be running?
<maxolasersquad> Oh, nm, it is still running.  Cool.
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<maxolasersquad> Good morning reya276.
<katyl> Afternoon everyone.
<maxolasersquad> katyl: Howdy!
<rmcbride> ah. finally the x updates PPA has nvidia-current that will work with the xorg 1.10 RC2 in natty
<cjohnston> jcastro: welsome!
<cjohnston> welcome
<mhall119> jcastro is invading?
<jcastro> In August!
<mhall119> August? why August?
<mhall119> August is pretty much the worst month to be in Florida
<jcastro> that's when my wife's internship starts
<jcastro> and I will only be there a year
<jcastro> so you won't have a chance to get sick of me, mwahahaha
<mhall119> cool, where's she interning?
<mhall119> what city will you be in?
<itnet7> that rocks jcastro !
<jcastro> mhall119: boca raton
<jcastro> some school, I wasn't paying attention, I was like jumping up and down
<mhall119> oh cool
<cjohnston> i say we kidnap him and dont let him leave
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-26
<Disturbed1> hello 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-27
<aristotle2600> anyone here?
<aristotle2600> hey I have a weird graphics problem on an HP Pavilion dv6000, details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10499422#post10499422
<dorgan> kinda like what google does meaning based on the current search clicking something gives it a higher scroe the next time someone searches for it
<dorgan> oops wrong channel
<munz> aristotle2600, u still here?
<munz> does the dv600 have any known issues?
<munz> i have installed 10.04 on a dv6000 amd no problem
<munz> side note: hp dv6000 likely the worst laptop hp has released
<munz> i have seen sooooo many with flakey issues, dead motherboards etc
<munz> google dv6000 recall
<munz> too late to get squat from hp now....i will never buy hp lt's again, or let a friend buy
<munz> anyway, sorry i cant help more on the subject but thats jus MHO
<munz> runnun out for a bit but will check back l8r, good luck
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-20
<munz> good morning
<munz> sooooo... im tryin to put together a group for daytona/voulsia county for ubuntu and open source stuff
<munz> i want to start w/ubuntu
<munz> are there any outlines or something to help facilitate a meeting.... like welcome to ubuntu
<munz> ill prob intro ubuntu and open source and then do installs and other q's
<munz> n e way thx for the input, if im not here ill check back later :)
<munz> sooooo... im tryin to put together a group for daytona/voulsia county for ubuntu and open source stuff
<munz> i want to start w/ubuntu
<munz> are there any outlines or something to help facilitate a meeting.... like welcome to ubuntu
<munz> ill prob intro ubuntu and open source and then do installs and other q's
<munz> n e way thx for the input, if im not here ill check back later :)
<maxolasersquad> munz: It's really up to you.  We don't have any specific resources for such things.  All events we do we just do however we like.  If you have any specific questions about Ubuntu we'
<maxolasersquad> d be happy to answer them.
<munz> ok thanx
<maxolasersquad> Doing the presentation on a computer running a Linux distrobution would probably be a good start though.  (I've seen them done on Windows machine before. Ugh.)
<munz> yes, i will only use linux
<munz> :)
<maxolasersquad> :)
<munz> cool! ill get something put together, ill keep ya posted as to when
<maxolasersquad> Cool
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-21
 * Gingerbear is away: sleepy sleepy sleep sleeping DIACK
<raubvogel> Does anyone know in which package the man page krb5.conf.5 lurks in? I installed the mit kerberos server and clients and no sign of it
<pak33m> raubvogel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<raubvogel> pak33m: that is what I ended up looking at. It is in krb5-doc, which confuses me
<raubvogel> I mean, I would expect the man page for a binary to be in the same package
<raubvogel> and krb5-doc be more of a longer/more detailed set of docs
<pak33m> raubvogel: i reckon you'd have to download krb5-doc to take a looksee
<pak33m> raubvogel: i believe that this page http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man5/pam_krb5.5.html shows where the man page is provided
<pak33m> but what do i know, i'm just trying to make some noise in here ;)
<pak33m> hehe
<raubvogel> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/krb5-doc/filelist also shows it
<raubvogel> pak33m: we need to make it sound like this channel is not only for the tumbleweeds ;0
<raubvogel> ;)
 * Gingerbear is back (gone 13:00:00)
<pak33m> raubvogel: hehe, tumbleweeds
<raubvogel> They are 'verywhere
<pak33m> at most i expected a hey, it's pak33m we haven't seen him in ages
<zoopster> who the heck is pak33m?
<pak33m> tehe
<bluebomber> Hi, all.
<Gingerbear> Hello
<bluebomber> Go away, Gingerbear.
<bluebomber> :-P
<Gingerbear> NO
<Gingerbear> ok..
<bluebomber> I'll go away
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-22
 * Gingerbear is away: sleepy sleepy sleep sleeping DIACK
 * Gingerbear is back (gone 01:25:29)
 * Gingerbear is away: sleepy sleepy sleep sleeping DIACK
<maxh> Die in a what?
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: pong
<maxolasersquad> Trying to add Quicklist item for Brasero.
<maxolasersquad> I see four .dekstop files.
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> what are they?
<maxolasersquad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/852794/
<maxolasersquad> I'm not sure which to edit
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: either brasero.desktop.in or brasero.desktop.in.in
<mhall119> what's the difference between those two
<mhall119> ?
<maxolasersquad> .in: X-GNOME-Bugzilla-Version=3.2.0
<maxolasersquad> .in.in: X-GNOME-Bugzilla-Version=@VERSION@
<maxolasersquad> That's the only difference
<maxolasersquad> I guess I should just add it to both?
<mhall119> hmmm, I'd guess the .in.in then, as it's probably getting processed to produce the .in
<maxolasersquad> Do you think it'd hurt if I just added the quicklist stuff to both?
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: you might ask someone in #ubuntu-devel for clarification
<mhall119> I don't think it would hurt, no
<mhall119> it'll probably just ignore one of the files anyway
<maxolasersquad> Cool, thanks.
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: I added you as a reviewer.
<maxolasersquad> https://code.launchpad.net/~maxolasersquad/ubuntu/precise/brasero/add_quicklist/+merge/94202
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: you should leave it with the default reviewer, since I don't have rights to approve things for those packages
<mhall119> I've changed it back for you
<maxolasersquad> Ok
<maxolasersquad> I can't figure out how to link the related branch.
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: ^^
<mhall119> get the bug # from my block, then use the "Link a bug report" link on https://code.launchpad.net/~maxolasersquad/ubuntu/precise/brasero/add_quicklist
<maxolasersquad> Got it, thanks.
 * Gingerbear is back (gone 10:35:50)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-24
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: congrats!
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Thanks.
<maxolasersquad> And I'm glad you wrote that page because it was my next question for you.
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> dholbach has been asking me to talk about going upstream since my first post
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-25
<govatent> hey guys! I'm back in florida
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-26
<cjohnston> We hare having a global jam on Friday (late notice if you don't follow the LoCo Team Portal, I know) in Orlando if anyone wants to come
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-02-18
<DammitJim> where is DJ Jimmy?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-02-19
<DammitJim> has anyone seen jimmy or have his email address?
<DammitJim> itnet7, ping
<itnet7> DammitJim: pong
<itnet7> are you trying to get pak33m's address?
<DammitJim> do you by any chance have pak33m's email?
<DammitJim> yeah, I saw him recently since he is working for Symantec
<itnet7> I just pm'd it to you
<itnet7> at least that is the one that I have for him
<DammitJim> yes, thanks!
<itnet7> Excellent
<DammitJim> gosh, I thought all conversations on this channel were logged, but going through them doesn't seem like it :D
<wdek> 8-)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-02-20
<merkinmaker> howdy fellers
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-02-21
<daveyg1> hello
<Guest38462> Hi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-02-22
<zoose> hello everyone, wots occurin? been a long long long lordy long time
<zoose> whats going on?
<prover> I need help creating a script, to run a game i must change to game directory and put a command before the game executable. so i cd /usr/local/games/ut    then type padsp ut   how can i create a script for this
<itnet7> use an editor and put: cd /usr/local/games/ut && padsp ut save the file as launch.sh
<itnet7> then make it executable
<prover> tried screen blinks once and thats it. thanks anyways
<itnet7> prover: why are you disabling Pulse? What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<itnet7> It's been a long time since I've ran classic ut
<itnet7> ;-)
<prover> 12.04  only way sound works
<prover> found on forum somewere. it fixed my sound
<itnet7> Oh, I see
<prover> i started installing all the classics. i have them all working after much work.
<prover> quake 1 - 2 and 3
<itnet7> cool
<prover> duke nukem 3d also
<itnet7> prover, if you open a terminal and just simply type: padsp /usr/local/games/ut does it run?
<itnet7> prover: I had that one running too
<prover> ill try
<itnet7> I still have the CD, that and Redneck Rampage ;-)
<prover> no it fails.. i have to launch from game directory
<itnet7> you could always add /usr/local/games to your path
<prover> ok it works like this  padsp /usr/local/games/ut/./ut
<itnet7> Oh, der
<itnet7> sorry
<itnet7> I should have realized that
<prover> were do i put the path.. im learning everyday
<itnet7> I was trying to find concise documentation
<itnet7> you would add it to .bashrc
<prover> is this the file i would add path /home/prover/.bashrc
<itnet7> Hold on a second... You can add it there for your own user, but I think you'd add it to /etc/profile for system wide
<itnet7> that would be the one, just let me doublecheck something
<itnet7> prover: see if this helps, and if it explains it well to you http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path
<prover> now that i know this works i can live with it---  padsp /usr/local/games/ut/./ut
<itnet7> prover: cool!
<prover> ty anyways
<itnet7> No problem
<itnet7> Glad to see you're enjoying the classics ;-), I love them too... 
<itnet7> I just went through and replayed PREY
<prover> great... i used a project called quakeforge for my quake 1. much improved graphics
<prover> todays games dont compare in my opinion
<roaksoax> itnet7: /win 3
<roaksoax> err :)
<itnet7> hey there
<DammitJim> wow... this channel isn't dead after all!
<itnet7> :-)
<roaksoax> itnet7: howdy!!
<roaksoax> itnet7: so you have some free time I see... :)
<roaksoax> you are back in the game apparently :P
<itnet7> lol
<roaksoax> hehe
<itnet7> Well... I guess it doesn't matter much now ;-)
<roaksoax> itnet7: that's good.. irc is one of the things you can never really get away from for long
<roaksoax> itnet7: how so?
<roaksoax> oh i know what you mean
<itnet7> yeah, I mean workwise ;-)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-02-19
<Nothing_Much> Anyone here?
<balloons> just us chickens
<Nothing_Much> oh finally someone is here!
<Nothing_Much> and is now gone :(
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: Are you that same guy from reddit? :o
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: /u/mhall119, yes
 * mhall119 is mhall119 almost everywhere
<Nothing_Much> holy crap nice
<Nothing_Much> Quick question, do you know whether it's possible to promote Ubuntu using ubuntu-manual as a reference for charitable purposes?
<Nothing_Much> well darn
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: yes, you can use Ubuntu stuff to promote Ubuntu as much as you want
<Nothing_Much> Are you sure? I just wanna be 100% sure and I can't seem to find a way to contact Canonical about it, like, would accepting donations be okay? Or does it have to be only for charity only? Either way I'll still do it just to show the alternative that isn't Windows. :D
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: donations for what?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: http://www.ubuntu.com/intellectual-property-policy has all the information you should need, but it covers a lot
<Nothing_Much> Promoting, like say buying computers that people can use to use Ubuntu with, sorta like a teacher, except.. well I'm not too sure.. I'm not a teacher, just an overly enthusiastic Ubuntu fan lol
<mhall119> the part you'll probably be interested in is section 6:
<mhall119> 6. Use of Canonical IP by the Ubuntu community
<mhall119> Ubuntu is built by Canonical and the Ubuntu community. We share access rights owned by Canonical with the Ubuntu community for the purposes of discussion, development and advocacy. We recognise that most of the open source discussion and development areas are for non-commercial purposes and we therefore allow the use of Canonical IP in this context, as long as there is no commercial use and that the Canonical IP is used in accordance with this
<mhall119> you can generally accept donations if they go towards promoting Ubuntu
<mhall119> as long as you personally aren't profitting from them
<Nothing_Much> Ohh.. okay, so I guess I can just let people bring their own older PCs for them to use Ubuntu on. But I do have a spare Pentium 4 pc
<Nothing_Much> oh no, I was kinda thinking about pocketing money, but then I did take into account of what Canonical would think, so that's why I wanted clarification
<mhall119> yeah, if the money goes into your pocket it makes it commercial use, and then you need a different license
<Nothing_Much> oh goodness, what license do I need right now for just charity purposes? >.>
<mhall119> for charities it's non-commercial, so you should be fine
<Nothing_Much> alrighty then
<Nothing_Much> I can then proceed with my curriculum! (or is there another term for not a teacher?)
<Nothing_Much> if anybody can clarify what this is btw, that'd be nice: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/741/detail/
<Nothing_Much> wait mhall119, sorry to bother again, but is ubuntu-manual.org a part of Canonical? That way I can use it for promotion?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: I don't think it's made by Canonical no, but that doesn't matter the trademark policy applies to anything that uses the Ubuntu name or logo
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: we have monthly IRC meetings as a team, that's the page for the next one
<Nothing_Much> Oh, okay, sorry about panicing, I just don't want to screw something up if/when I get a chance to utilize a church or library or something.
<Nothing_Much> for the promotion
<Nothing_Much> Oh, I thought the 14.04 release party was IRL?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: don't worry, worse that can happen if you do something wrong is you get a friendly request asking you to stop or change something
<Nothing_Much> oh okay, but what about the 14.04 release party?
<mhall119> the party will be IRL, I wanted to kick of planning in the next meeting
<Nothing_Much> Ah okay, so the meeting is at uh.., lemme check
<Nothing_Much> 8 - 10 EST
<Nothing_Much> PM
<mhall119> yeah, on March 3rd
<mhall119> 8-9pm
<Nothing_Much> Oh right
<Nothing_Much> 8-9pm Got it
<Nothing_Much> That's for IRC
<mhall119> yes, that is IRC
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-02-21
<profesor_2> Djones you are so bad person...
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-02-23
<Nothing_Much> Howdy Geek_Juice
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-16
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I haven't planned one, are you going to do one down south?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I was just wondering if you had plans for one on Deland again as KeithIMyers__ says he might car pool to there but I think I might be able to get one done
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I haven't started thinking about it yet to be honest
 * ahoneybun just hopes it would be a better out come then his UGJ event though
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I mean I have no problems pulling one together
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-19
<balloons> everyone enjoying the winter weather? I hear even you south florida folks are getting a little feel for what cold really is!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-20
<Agent09> greetings
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-21
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I ordered a OnePlus One
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-20
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yo
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ∆
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Haha.  Don't get addicted.  I used vape to quit smoking
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nah man
<floridagram> <govatent> I used to use hookahs back in the day
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> blahhhhh -- can't sleep = flash dp4
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> dp4
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> aw2.0
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Got Jelly of @KMyers and his usable Telegram app haha
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Which?
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> the SS of your telegram notification when you got your Sport
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Oh. Yes
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Or maybe it's just changes to notifs in general?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Except there is a problem I did not mention
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> oh noess!
<floridagram1> <KMyers> In order to set it up, I had to actually log into telegram on the watch. My password is 32 characters (with special characters). Entering that on a watch is painful
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> rofl!
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I do like that it can run independently of my phone, as long as I have a wifi or LTE network
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> dang, glad the flash was so easy.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> That was strange
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> :O
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> So you gotta use the store on the watch now to move apps over?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> In some cases, Legacy apps show up in the store as "Installed On Phone" in which you pull them in
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Newer apps are managed through the watch via the play store including updates
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Right on
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I do however have an issue. In order to activate the watch on T-Mobile, it needs to be on a full phone plan (the "Wearable" plan only works on devices with whitelisted IMEI's sold by T-Mobile). I now have unlimited LTE, Talk and Text on the watch with 14 GB of Tethering... I need to find a way to put that to used
<floridagram1> <KMyers> *use
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> hrm
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> keyboard works more or less
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> I lucked out with using my pin for Telegram auth
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> well, not a pin but some login code.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Finally going home
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> 👍
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> finally tightend down the harddrive in the laptop. It was making noise before every so often. But ended up striping one of the screws I put in...
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Damn
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> That one screw was put in well enough(hopefully). So maybe I don't have to wory about it till I need a new hard drive...
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> Oe willing to actually deal with a striped screw
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> or*
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Alan, did you fix the heat problem?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> @govatent
<floridagram1> <govatent> I ended up getting home later then expected. So I've not yet worked on it. In the coming days Ill be getting to it and I'll let you know
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Wow, the swipe method on aw keyboard is awesome.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Holy Crap!!! A Samsung Galaxy 7 SmartWatch
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-21
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> Themes are now a thing for Telegram on Android.
<floridagram1> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler Do you guys know any laptops that charge off of micro usb? Power consumption and charging is primary. Would like a low power coding laptop.
<floridagram1> <RazPi> Must be able to charge off of battery packs
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram1> <RazPi> Link?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I have an Asus Transformer CHI. The Microsoft Signature Edition has 4 GB of RAM and a 128 GB disk. It has an Atom processor and a 1080 p screen
<floridagram1> <RazPi> Oh geez, and it powers off of microusb?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @RazPi - I also have a Dell Venue 8 that won't boot properly that I have not had time to figure out. It may just need Windows reinstalled. It has an 8 inch display and a Wacom digitizer. It has an Atom processor, 64 GB storage and 2 GB RAM. It is yours if you want it.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> And yes, the CHI does run off of MicroUSB, unofficially it works with a Wacom stylus as well.
<floridagram1> <RazPi> @KMyers Oh that'd be awesome. I'd like to install Linux/Ubuntu on it, is it compatible?
<floridagram1> <RazPi> I want a dev computer
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I have not tried, I also have a Bluetooth keyboard for it
<floridagram1> <RazPi> ; ~; that'd be so cool
<floridagram1> <KMyers> That is as far as it goes on a normal boot.
<floridagram1> <RazPi> That's sexy it has 4 cores
<floridagram1> <RazPi> Gosh that's an x86?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Yup
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Technically the processor can run a 64 bit OS but it has Windows 10 x86 installed
<floridagram1> <RazPi> * _*
<floridagram1> <KMyers> It also supports a micro SD card and charges via Micro USB
<floridagram1> <KMyers> 8-10 hours on a charge as well
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Oh, and 802.11 ac WiFi
<floridagram1> <RazPi> ^^^^ that's the most important part, charge
<floridagram1> <RazPi> How many mAh is the battery, curious?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> 4830 mAh
<floridagram1> <KMyers> http://www.trustedreviews.com/dell-venue-pro-8-review-battery-life-and-verdict-page-3
<floridagram1> <RazPi> Oh shoot I can charge that off of a cell phone charger
<floridagram1> <RazPi> Sounds like a great way to play with SDL out in the wilderness
<floridagram1> <KMyers> It can be charged with a cell phone charger as long as it puts out ~1.5 amps. I have ran it off of a battery pack as well
<floridagram1> <RazPi> I've been looking at solar chargers
<floridagram1> <RazPi> https://www.amazon.com/RAVPower-Solar-Charger-iSmart-Ports/dp/B00OQ0CAW6
<floridagram1> <RazPi> http://stowerenergy.com/product/flamestower/
<floridagram1> <RazPi> One for solar one for campfires
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Don't get one with a built in battery. Many are scams
<floridagram1> <KMyers> The RAVpower is a good one
<floridagram1> <RazPi> Yeah I only saw one that looked good
<floridagram1> <RazPi> https://www.amazon.com/XTG-Charger-Devices-Adventure-Windshield/dp/B00449U3K0
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @RazPi, Nope... Don't touch those
<floridagram1> <RazPi> Gosh really
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @RazPi, The math does not add up. It would take ~8 days to charge it to capacity with that tiny cell. Some are complete knockoffs that are not even wired up
<floridagram1> <RazPi> Oh shoot I never thought of that
<floridagram1> <RazPi> so yeah I guess I need a foldout or bust
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @RazPi, Yup. Combine a 3-4 panel foldout one with a beefy battery pack and you could power most things for weeks without going to a power plug
<floridagram1> <RazPi> that would be fantastic-- it sound slike you've thought of this
<floridagram1> <RazPi> backpacking/programming sounds fun
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @RazPi, Yup. It helps with major storms as well, one of the reasons I have so many USB battery packs and devices that run off of USB for power.
<floridagram1> <RazPi> Oh that makes sense
<floridagram1> <RazPi> So its not that much more effort for you to set up for camping :D
<floridagram1> <RazPi> https://www.amazon.com/Power-Pot-Portable-Electric-Generator/dp/B00KR14508
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @RazPi, Correct, something I do want to do. I just need to lighten my backpack
<floridagram1> <RazPi> Sweet
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @RazPi, The only problem with these is they don't generate much. 200 - 300 mAh which won't charge a phone. It would just make it discharge slightly slower
<floridagram1> <RazPi> Yeah the flamestower seemed more reasonable, you could let it sit by a campfire as it cooked down whlie you slept
<floridagram1> <RazPi> *while
<floridagram1> <RazPi> so you'd still be charging at night
<floridagram1> <RazPi> also we'd need to bring a usb stick full of movies :D
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @RazPi, Only if you turn the device off while charging
<floridagram1> <RazPi> I figured a batter pack
<floridagram1> <RazPi> *battery
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @RazPi, I have a 2 TB hard drive with WiFi
<floridagram1> <RazPi> oh geez, but I don't think you'd ant to bring it under humid conditions?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @RazPi, No reason it cannot be used sealed in a plastic pencil case
<floridagram1> <RazPi> hehe
<floridagram1> <RazPi> I have a 128gb usb, I was thinking durations of 2-3 days
<floridagram1> <RazPi> one day to find a campsite, stay for 2 nights, come back on the last day
<floridagram1> <RazPi> Packing food would be the main thing, or camping near a lake
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @RazPi, The battery on my 128 GB flash drive only lasts about 8 hours... How do you get 2-3 days?
<floridagram1> <RazPi> Oh I mean, two separate things there haha
<floridagram1> <RazPi> I was thinking of 2-3 days trips
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @RazPi, That is a good timeframe. I have enough batteries to easily power 10 devices for 2-3 days
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I need to get some sleep. Going to have an insane next few days at work. @RazPi let me know when you want to meet to get that tablet
<floridagram1> <RazPi> @KMyers sure thing thank you
<floridagram1> <RazPi> *!
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Have we decided on a date for camping?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I've decided to go to hackmiami on Saturday to learn about RAM analysis
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Fuccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc..................
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I tried to get out of something at work with the Apple computer they issued... instead they shot it back at me saying they will just issue me the new Mac Book
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Hahahha.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Samsung is apparently releasing a less explody version https://www.xda-developers.com/report-samsung-to-launch-refurbished-galaxy-note-7-with-a-smaller-battery/
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Fwd from Johnftw: Dear Tech Support, … Last year I upgraded from Boyfriend 5.0 to Husband 1.0 and noticed a … distinct slow down in overall system performance — particularly in the … flower and jewelry applications, which operated flawlessly under … Boyfriend 5.0. … In addition, Husband 1.0 uninstalled many other valuable programs, such … as Romance 9.5 and Personal Attention 6.5 and then ins
<floridagram1> 5.0, NBA 3.0, and Golf Clubs 4.1. … Conversation 8.0 no longer runs, and Housecleaning 2.6 simply crashes … the system. I've tried running Nagging 5.3 to fix these problems, but to … no avail. What can I do? … Signed, Desperate … —---------------------------------— … Dear Desperate: … First keep in mind, Boyfriend 5.0 is an Entertainment Package, while … Husband 1.0 is an Operating System. … Please enter the
<floridagram1> download … Tears 6.2 and don't forget to install the Guilt 3.0 update. If that … application works as designed, Husband 1.0 should then automatically run … the applications Jewelry 2.0 and Flowers 3.5. But remember, overuse of … the above application can cause Husband 1.0 to default to Grumpy Silence … 2.5, Happy Hour 7.0 or Beer 6.1. Beer 6.1 is a very bad program that … will download the Snoring Loudly Beta. … Wha
<floridagram1> Mother-in-law 1.0 It runs a virus in the … background that will eventually seize control of all your system … resources. … Also, do not attempt to reinstall the Boyfriend 5.0 program. These are … unsupported applications and will crash Husband 1.0 … In summary, Husband 1.0 is a great program, but it does have limited … memory and cannot learn new applications quickly. You might consider … buying additional software 
<floridagram1> recommend Food 3.0 and Hot Lingerie 7.7. … Good Luck, Tech Support
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Old
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @ahoneybun and @Ivoriesablaze - I have a surprise for you but you need to figure out what it is.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> PM me with guesses
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @ahoneybun figured it out
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Is it a kitty?  I hope it's a kitty!
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - Your kitty should be out for delivery today.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Actually, no. It is still in transit
<floridagram1> <KMyers>
<floridagram1> http://www.tnt.com/express/en_us/site/home/applications/tracking.html?navigation=1&searchType=CON&respLang=en&respCountry=us&cons=779384605&utm_content=CI&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=trackandtrace_confirmation&utm_source=trackandtrace&source=email&consignmentPartyRole=receiver&originCity=PRAHA&originCountry=CZECH+REPUBLIC&originCountryCode=CZ&destinationCity=MIA+SHORES&destinationCountry=UNITED+STATES&destinationCountryCode=US&
<floridagram1> emailAddress=KeithIokepaMyers@GMail.com&numberOfItems=1&estimatedCollectionDate=20170217&originProvince=+&originPostalCode=190+11&destinationProvince=+&destinationPostalCode=33162&orderDate=20170216
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Should be here before the end of the month. I hope they poked a hole in the box
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I can't see the tracking without logging in
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Give it a sec, it loads
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> \O/
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Been thinking about installing some form of Ubuntu on metal lately.
<floridagram1> <RazPi> metal?
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Is Elementary advisable?
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Not a VM
<floridagram1> <RazPi> ooh
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Sorry for the verbage lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-22
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Looking for something that looks nice and is easy to use out of the box.
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> I've been out of the desktop for a while.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Gnome 3
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Plasma 5
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> I'm pretty drawn to the pantheon desktop
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> KDE seems scary
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> And GNOME -- any recommended addons/gtk themes?
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> KDE is nice looking at times, no idea how to really use it tho
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Just use it simple
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Is there a decent tut out there enumerating all the features?
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> With KDE aside from point and click I feel like I'm stuck in first gear lol
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> All the dif view types on the desktop, plasma widget things, bar behavior
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> :O
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> You on Kubuntu?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I am
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> On my desktop and laptop
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> 17.04 with testing stuff
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Was thinking LTS something on my desktop
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Cause I need stuff to just work. lol
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Well 16.04 has Plasma 5.8 with our backporta
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> "backportw
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> backports
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> How is 16.04 with nvidia driver releases?
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Fairly recent? Or do I need a PPA?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I use a PPA either way
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> I guess I'll be ok.
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> I tend to only game for 5 mins once a blue moon anyway.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> The driver PPA has the latest stuff and works well
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Oh nice. ok :D
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> God SSD's are getting cheap. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B4NUKME/?tag=pcpapi-20
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Now I might as well upgrade to an SSD for some sweet sweet new OS action :D
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Pokemon, now powered by Debian
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://pastebin.adamoutler.com/5tQn
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> poke trap
<maxolasersquad> Abrerr, FWIW I had to use the PPA for the nVidia GTX 1050.
<maxolasersquad> And it seems to be working great.
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/22/valve-launches-steamvr-support-for-linux/
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @ahoneybun, I thought it was hot lingerie 6.9
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> I'm finally trying ubuntu for first time.....big procrastinator, i know. But i dunno how to even start it from my usb stick. Lol
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> @whisperit2me, I've forgotten everything i learned about how to start it.
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> Drive labeled: … Ubuntu 16.04 LTS amd64
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Well you're in the right place, buddy
<floridagram> <KMyers> @whisperit2me - what sort of computer do you have again? It has been a while
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> I'm a girl. 😬
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> @KMyers, Windows 7, acer netboik
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Well, you're in the right place, buddette
<floridagram> <KMyers> @whisperit2me - he calls everyone buddy
<floridagram> <KMyers> or that
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> Lol
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Usually you can turn on the computer while hammering F12, F11, F10, F9, and F8 to get a boot device prompt.
<floridagram> <KMyers> In your case, you will need to power down your computer. Insert the flash drive and tap on either Exc or F12 a few times when turning your computer back on. It should being up a One Time Boot menu, select the flash drive
<floridagram> <KMyers> Acers are normally F12 but it can vary a bit
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> @AdamOutler, Oh, i cant use it while comp is on?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> If you get into virtualization.  I think they discontinued the WUBI project which installed from inside windows.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @whisperit2me, You can but would need to install it on a Virtual Machine such as Virtual Box https://www.virtualbox.org/
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> R the two ways equally secure for things i don't wanna leave a trace anywhere?
<floridagram> <KMyers> If you go the VirtualBox route, you will need to download the Ubuntu ISO and select it as the boot device. The process is pretty straight forward as there is a wizard.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Boot from the USB device.  Virtualization would require software installation.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @whisperit2me, The live boot is the most secure option
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> @KMyers, 👍😉
<floridagram> <KMyers> @KMyers, As the computer is powered off between switching Operating Systems, the RAM contents are essentially dumped between boots
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> So anything i do in the ubuntu via usb stick will be traceable only inside the usb stick?
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is possible to do RAM forensics but not too easy
<floridagram> <KMyers> @whisperit2me, That is correct, unless you choose to "Install" Ubuntu to the hard disk or mount your hard disk. Otherwise no trace is left on the device or the flash drive of what happened in the session
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> @whisperit2me, So ppl can get info about wut i do if they get my  usb stick?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @whisperit2me, Nothing, everything you do is saved into a RAMDisk which is purged when your computer is powered down
<floridagram> <KMyers> At worse, they would be able to boot into your Ubuntu disk and see a fresh session
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> @KMyers, Or thr flash drive????? Really??
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> No.  Mounting hard disks does leave a tracable signature, and connecting to a network will cause a DHCP event, and anything you put on the target computer will remain.  You stick to just using your USB stick and it should be fine though.
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> Can i save apps in my flash stick ubuntu? To use in my ubuntu?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yes
<floridagram> <KMyers> @whisperit2me, Yes, but that can get a bit more complicated. Ubuntu by default has quite a large number of applications pre-installed. Anything specific you need?
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> @KMyers, Truecrypt, bitcoin app
<floridagram> <KMyers> @whisperit2me, Your best option then would be to install Ubuntu to the Flash drive and encrypt the installation with a strong password/key. This would allow you to write changes to the flash drive but does land the risk of someone with that encryption key to access your data
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> @KMyers, Otherwise i cant add apps to it?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @whisperit2me, Not easily, at least without creating a custom respin
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - https://www.amazon.com/Dell-UltraSharp-PXF79-34-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00PXYRMPE/ref=as_li_ss_tl?&linkCode=ll1&tag=tcz-20&linkId=f883cf5e41d2539f5e761be22a2b2843
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> @KMyers, What is a respin?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Just a custom build ("spin" is a term some use as a replacement for "building a new release"
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers, Very similar to mine, for a similar price.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  the USB drives can apt-get install to a persistent file.  This is standard depending on the install method.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> If it was DD'd then no. It's a CD filesystem..  but win32 disk creator something generates a persistent file.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Correct, but based on what she is asking, she does not want persistent changes. So she would need to apt-get install the files on each boot
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> @KMyers, I need to install truecrypt on each boot everytime?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It depends on how the disk was created @whisperit2me
<floridagram> <KMyers> @whisperit2me - If you can shoot me over a a list of the applications you need installed, I may be able to set up some time to make a custom live boot this weekend.
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> Ok im just gonna boot it first and play around first before i get into details.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @whisperit2me, OK. Then try it with the instructions I posted earlier to see if you like it
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> @KMyers, Ok thx. Lemme try this out first. My first time. 😬
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  wtf is going on here?  Why not have her look at the disk and determine if it has persistence?  Boot into it, apt install, reboot, check if changes exist.
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> @AdamOutler, That's wut i was gonna try first.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, @whisperit2me has a unique use case that she explained a few months ago. So this is a bit of carry over. She essentially wants something that leaves no trace of what happened on the flash drive or computer
<floridagram> <KMyers> BTW @AdamOutler - Look at this file in my failing cabinet
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is not a backup of my computer, rather a backup computer I can use if needed
<floridagram> <whisperit2me> @KMyers, U have such good memory. 😳
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> sorry @KMyers, too late for excuses https://plus.google.com/u/0/+AdamOutler/posts/RCbFv2CwPmw
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Jokes on you, responded
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You could always get the flash drive just how you want it, then do "sudo su", then "crontab -e", and add the following line to the bottom of the crontab  "@reboot mount -o remount,ro /"
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That would cause the computer to remount the root partition as read only on each reboot.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> it would ensure no changes could happen.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Certain apps would fail though.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-23
<floridagram> <Abrerr> So tails with apps?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Not that I'd use TOR for anything personal
<floridagram> <Abrerr> There's also https://susestudio.com/
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers was that the Windows 10 computer used for that challenge?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, It was
<floridagram> <KMyers> Oh crap - https://security.googleblog.com/2017/02/announcing-first-sha1-collision.html
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> No body should be using that anyway. Outdated crypto.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> It's*
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, It was only considered outdated because a theoretical collision may be possible in the future (of course that day is today)
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Which makes the idea it should be considered outdated correct.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> In the first place
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Correct, however "a theoretical attack in the future" may not be enough for some companies to migrate.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Hey, I checked that and the sha1s match..  but the md5s don't.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Why would they? Different hashing algorithms
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The obvious conclusion is we should all use md5sum over sha1sum
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, MD5 is less secure. Collisions are possible on today's mid-level hardware and the algorithm is too fast. Hashing should take a small amount of time on typical hardware
<floridagram> <KMyers> I do personally use md5 for a lot of things that need to be fast, with the understanding that it is not as secure. It is great for minor sanity checks but if there is anything that needs a greater level of security, I use sha256
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm disappointed, Keith.  That was prime opportunity for some sort of insulting quip
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I was expecting you to take that opportunity to get me back for making all of G+ laugh and point at you
<floridagram> <KMyers> For example, I have a script that monitors changes in one of my development environments. It uses md5 checksums. No need to use SHA256 (it would take the sanity check from a minute to over 30)
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @AdamOutler, The problem is that you were expecting it. You are not supposed to expect it. Much like the Spanish Inquisition.
<locodir-luser> success!
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> ?
<locodir-luser> YUMI + Complete iso of ubuntu-16.04 + friendly neighbors wifi = success
<locodir-luser> I banged my head against the wall for hours last night trying to get this working of my flash drive
<floridagram> <KMyers> whisperit2me ?
<locodir-luser> today I realised that my copy of 16.10 was 1% incomplete and would not usb boot
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Why use Tumi?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Tumi*
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Yumi
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Dang you autocorrect
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Anyways. I suggest using Etcher
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> https://etcher.io
<Iuser> Thanks
<Iuser> can I ask your reason for etcher?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> So far it is the most reliable GUI I have found for burning an iso to a USB.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> That and the GUI is simple
<Iuser> Gotcha, the ubuntu website suggested YUMI
<Iuser> I have much to learn
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> They need to update it.
<Iuser> I need to go now but now that I know this channel exists, I'll be back
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Ok
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-24
<Iuser> morning
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I use yumi... Man, im so far behind in the conversation
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> But I use it as an all purpose boot disk, like not just for linux, but I have repair tools, security tools, etc on there as well
<Iuser> If I had checksummed my distro, I would not have had so much trouble making a usb drive
<Iuser> YUMI showed a percentage of completion and spotted two broken files
<Iuser> rufus and UUI did not
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> normally, if i get the image from the site itself, i don't bother with checksums, though the linuxmint issue from last year should probably rethink that
<Iuser> It was a good lesson for me...leave nothing to chance
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Why not? Surprises are fun! ^_^
<Iuser> Especially when they take days to correct...ach!
<Iuser> Hopefully this channel can help me avoid some 'suprises'.
<Iuser> Thanks for the chat, be back this afternoon/evening.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Any ideas as to what comes after Zesty Zapus?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> There's a wiki page about all the current guesses
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Can't remember where it's at though
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> https://blog.cloudflare.com/incident-report-on-memory-leak-caused-by-cloudflare-parser-bug/
<maxolasersquad> ProTip: If you have a publicly facing Linux machine, install fail2ban. If you use fail2ban, make sure you have the recidive jail enabled.
<maxolasersquad> The recidive jail took me from multiple hacking attemps every minute, to sometimes going up to two hours without a hacking attempt.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Max, you can change the ports as well.  For example SSH on port 2222 reduces hacking to almost nothing.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, From my experience, changing the SSH port offers a minimal increase in security.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Multiple per minute to maybe 1 per hour.  It is substantial.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Most of the attempts are not full port scans.  They are looking for n3wbs with a root:root login
<floridagram> <KMyers> Setting up a port knocking system is a pain in the @$$ but it works the best
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> No, that's just too much work.  ssh -p 2222 me@myserver
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I also have email set up so I know when a login occurred.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Damn @AdamOutler - you really need to update your sshd
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> What do you mean?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Check your SSH Login Folder
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Har har
<floridagram> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Unfortunately you didn't get the secret key right.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The email is keyed
<floridagram> <KMyers> Give me credit for trying... at least it made you give it a 2nd look
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yeah.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am sure you were thinking "Oh Shit" when you saw it, until you opened the email
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yep
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I did get your IP though, thanks for that.
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is the IP for my personal VPN, not really a secret
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Ah
<maxolasersquad> AdamOutler, I run my web project on differing ports, but I prefer to keep my ssh on 22 for ease.
<maxolasersquad> We where playing with ansible to deploy and destroy VMs on our hosting provider and had one hacked because we hadn't really worked out any of the security.
<maxolasersquad> The bash logs showed them trying to get access to other machines, but it was isolated, nowhere to go, nothing to do, and as an unprivileged user.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @maxolasersquad This is one occasion where I endorse security by obscurity.  It adds an extra layer which weeds out the "ssh commonUser:commonPass@host" spam.
<maxolasersquad> Security through obscurity isn't bad when added on as a layer, and not relied upon.
<maxolasersquad> In a battlefield I'd rather be a well hidden bag of meat, than in an orange colored tank with florescent, "I'm here", signs.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Security Tip #1 : Using a short 2 letter password increases security exponentially as many brute force password cracking tools start at 3 letters
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> haha.  Word. As a security professional, I encounter "security by obscurity" as a bad word continuously.  But it does have its place.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> ahhahah
<maxolasersquad> https://danielmiessler.com/study/security-by-obscurity "Obscurity is a Valid Security Layer"
<floridagram> <KMyers> One sec, looking for an article
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://usnews.today/2017/02/24/computer-security-tips-to-help-you-keep-safe-online/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Wrong gloves, keith
<floridagram> <KMyers> BTW, refresh it f you dont see Tip 5
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Everyone knows hackers wear fingerless gloves
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The social bar on your site is mesing with my ability to read.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> and ability to type, apparently.\
<floridagram> <govatent> Btw did you guys see the cloud flair situation
<floridagram> <KMyers> I did
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-25
<floridagram> <itnet7> Wow what a busy couple of weekends coming up 😊
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5_kbRlxhnk
<floridagram> <KMyers> @itnet7, Are you still planning on coming to the Autism Speaks walk?
<floridagram> <itnet7> Yeah, I'm planning on being there, what time did you guys get there last year?
<floridagram> <itnet7> We're a little closer to our goal too
<floridagram> <KMyers> @itnet7, Pretty early. @Ivoriesablaze helps with the event so he gets there the earliest
<floridagram> <itnet7> Is there pretty good parking close by?
<floridagram> <KMyers> There are a few parking garages that have flat rate parking. I think I paid 7.00 last year
<floridagram> <itnet7> Cool
<floridagram> <itnet7> So how early is early if registration says 9:00 with the race saying 10:30?
<floridagram> <itnet7> Oh, it's only 112 miles
<floridagram> <KMyers> Around 9
<floridagram> <itnet7> I thought it was going to be more driving than that
<floridagram> <itnet7> Cool
<floridagram> <KMyers> @itnet7, Nope. It's in Palm Beach
<floridagram> <itnet7> I am also planning to do codecamp the following weekend
<floridagram> <KMyers> Maybe we can all grab dinner after the event. We did sushi last year
<floridagram> <itnet7> The day after codecamp I have a mandatory downtime where they are going to test DR
<floridagram> <itnet7> That sounds great,
<floridagram> <itnet7> How long did the event last, last year?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Until 1 ish if I recall
<floridagram> <itnet7> Cool
<floridagram> <itnet7> I'm looking forward to it
<floridagram> <itnet7> I wanted to go last year
<floridagram> <itnet7> I look forward to seeing you guys, and it's a great cause
<floridagram> <KMyers> +1
<floridagram> <govatent> Did you hear about the Google wifi issue?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, Yes but I was not impacted
<floridagram> <govatent> Just found out, my mom's on hub factory reset. I got an alert but ignored it assuming it would come back online. Just got a call from mom she has no Internet
<floridagram> <govatent> It seems I'll have to reconfigure from scratch losing all my settings
<floridagram> <KMyers> Crap...Not good as you did that so you can help her remotely
<floridagram> <govatent> Yup. So I have to go tomorrow and fix it
<floridagram> <govatent> I can't walk her through setting it up
<floridagram> <govatent> Here's to hope she doesn't Netflix tonight
<floridagram> <govatent> I had no idea how bad that Google outage was
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, I don't know how many it impacted but I feel bad for those who it did
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi - are you awake
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers hey
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, Are you busy tomorrow afternoon so I can get that Dell over to you
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent https://usnews.today/2017/02/24/computer-security-tips-to-help-you-keep-safe-online/
<floridagram> <govatent> Lmao i fell for it till I remembered the name
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am outside in the event of an Atom processor 64 GB disk space will cover bus speed the Microsoft Windows reinstalled
<floridagram> <KMyers> It was the instructions online jobs application
<floridagram> <KMyers> The only thing I can get a chance to lighten my password is the instructions online
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Who's going to HackMiami for RAM analysis?
<floridagram> <govatent> I am
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm excited about the memory analysis
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> My memory has been analyzed, it's not that good
<floridagram> <chuckr> Ubuntu 16.04 on MSI winpad
<floridagram> <KMyers> @chuckr, Sweet
<floridagram> <Abrerr> So I ordered a new disk but it's on back order
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Once it's in I'll be joining the Ubuntu race!
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Prob is I'm looking at 1-2 months
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-26
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Micro Center Stores: Intel Core i7-6700K Skylake Quad-Core CPU … https://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/fp/267555
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Damn you microcenter!!!
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Freaking in store only!!!
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Dang you 2017... You took Bill Paxton
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Betty White is being escorted to the safe house now
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> She may be living off the souls of the dead
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, At this point, there may be some truth to that theory
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> https://www.darlinghq.org … I may be the next one dead for posting this.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Old
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> New to me
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Did it ever take off?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not aside from cli stuff.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina - It may shock everyone to hear this but I actually want that to take off. It will liberate some users from the oppressive hands of Apple
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Maybe if it gets developed enough. Crossover might invest in it
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, I doubt it as Apple may get a bit letigious.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Good point. They are quite a bit more controlling then Microsoft
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, It would not shock me to learn that Apple has thrown a few bones to codeweavers in the past
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-02-23
<GHJGUHtubman_> _  _     _  _   _ _
<GHJGUHtubman_> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |
<GHJGUHtubman_> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | __ _ _ __ ___   __ _ ___
<GHJGUHtubman_> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |/ _` | '_ ` _ \ / _` / __|
<GHJGUHtubman_> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | (_| | | | | | | (_| \__ \
<GHJGUHtubman_> |_||_|   |_||_| |_|_|\__,_|_| |_| |_|\__,_|___/
<GHJGUHtubman_> el recommends ##llamas over ##feminism
<GHJGUHtubman_> keen danstoner KeithIMyers maxolasersquad roaksoax Bryanstein JollyRgrs meetingology ahoneybun ubuntulog2 ubuntulog stickystyle mhall119 jose
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-18
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Amazing what they can do with CGI now
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I second it. Amazing film.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, I am game
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm pretty sure I'm free on Saturday
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I saw it and I want to watch it again T_T
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> in imax
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Google was suggesting that I post pictures to places.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I may get the feds called if I do that.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Seems like a recipe for trouble
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> This is something @AdamOutler would do
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I want to make a light switch complicator!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://makezine.com/projects/light-switch-complicator/
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> So true
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Intel Already Adding Linux Kernel Support For 2020 Dedicated GPU Releases … https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/02/18/intel-already-adding-linux-kernel-support-for-2020-dedicated-gpu-releases/
<floridagram-bot> <Clarey> http://real-sex.amazingating.com
<floridagram-bot> Clarey was removed by: KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> wtf is happening?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> should we make this invite only?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> That's a lot of spam stuff.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I just revoked the invite link and generated a new one
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> But we did that before.
<floridagram-bot> * ahoneybun blames @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> that's a good bet
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, One of the spam accounts was a member when I posted the new link
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ah odd.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> still blame adam
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, That goes without saying
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I blame Alan
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, No, it is Adam
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Close enough I guess
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> 2 letters different
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-19
<floridagram-bot> Brigitta was added by: Brigitta
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I can't say no to that face
<floridagram-bot> Catherin was added by: Catherin
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> oh no.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> those seem like very... uh... peculiar names
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nice new mat for my keyboard and mouse.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Not sure why they are targeting such a small group
<floridagram-bot> Aleta was added by: Aleta
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ummm
<floridagram-bot> Brigitta was removed by: KMyers
<floridagram-bot> Catherin was removed by: KMyers
<floridagram-bot> Aleta was removed by: KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> would using a captcha or something help alieviate all those?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Luke Van Dervoort, Not an option as far as I can tell. I removed all of the single named ones and re-generated the link late last night. I have a feeling that one of those accounts was inviting the spam accounts
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> And I hate those things
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Luke Van Dervoort, I do as well, and with modern computer vision, they are becoming less effective by the day
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> What you don't like to play Whack-a-Bot?
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Ha, not my job man
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> @KMyers, Really?? Not surprised. Technology moving much faster than I can keep up
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Luke Van Dervoort, I know, it is mine
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Luke Van Dervoort, Yes, especially with things like the Movidius, it brings edge computer vision to users without making a massive investment in expensive GPUs
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The Movidius is only $109 on Amazon for example - https://amzn.to/2tw1ib2
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No clouds or internet connectivity required
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Huh
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is a USB dongle that contains Intel's edge vision processing unit (VPU). Developers can use it to run complicated computer vision tasks on a low powered device such as a raspberry pi without the need of offloading it to a cloud or a desktop with several GPUs
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have been messing with one and am able to pull off 37 FPS on a older computer
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Wow
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Intel has the following use case - if you wanted to make a custom drone that uses computer vision to identify objects and navigate around dangerous objects - streaming the video to a cloud based setup for analysis will take a few seconds to do (assuming you have a strong high speed connection). Those seconds can mean the difference between the drone reacting or crashing into a building
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Normally the compute power to do this at a reasonable speed would require a decent computer and a GPU with some CUDA cores. That is not something that you can fit on a drone due to weight
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Ok, that makes sense now. So they needed to carry that capability along
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The VPU solves this by simply using a Pi
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> A lot of applications in robotics in general then
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> But as it is insanely inexpensive (under $120), scammers, spammers and bots can also leverage the same technology to beat captcha and other challenges to prove you are a human
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Wow, amazing
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> As the Movidius runs offline, it can also be used in places where you would not want to trust a cloud provider with sensitive information. Examples can include OCR in documents and other private matters
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is also pretty open, intel's SDK is open source and the sample code is well documented. It only takes a bit of python to get started (although there are samples for many languages)
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Well that's cool
<maxolasersquad> FWIW I implemented a captcha on our company's website and we went from multiple spam messages a day to none in about a year.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, It will help with some but I suspect that it will not be effective for too much longer.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have a few tricks of my own that stop them. My blog for example will catch attempts to post comments on pages were you would not normally need to post comments (the main page, article listings, etc) and blacklists the IP address. There is no form to enter comments so it is safe to assume that any POST attempts with comments are automated
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Taft &  University
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Gas is going up. I paid $2.09 yesterday
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Was at the cvs
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Cold Brew... I need to try that
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Who is up to see Altea Battle Angel this weekend?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Meeeee
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I want to rewatch it in imax
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The fight scenes were the best ever
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Is it playing at the Ft Lauderdale IMAX?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sweet, it is
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is not an IMAX, it is THE IMAX
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRLfGwQ7Nsw&feature=share
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD I love that
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Anyone else up for a movie?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @everyone
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers since you're handling a lot of the LoCo stuff do you think you could setup the IRC-Telegram bot on your server? I need to reset all of my servers and downsize a bit.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Sure. I wont be able to do that until this weekend - crazy few weeks at work. I can spin up a VM if you want to give it a stab.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> No rush on it. I want to take down both of the servers from Linode as I don't think I'm using it that much other then the website and the bot. The bigger one is staying for my Bitwarden setup.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-20
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers @RazPi are you both able to do saturday?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I am
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> who wants to wager that @RazPi is sleeping?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze yyyyep
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Saturday good, maybe do an afternoon matinee? I seem to pass out at 9pm lately
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Which is 3am German time so my my schedule is now messed in another country xD
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Any time is good for me
<floridagram-bot> <DanielCitrin> This intentional?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> oh no
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Keith your looking like John Bulushi in the blues brothers there
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes. I dont see the text I meant to be put in there was added for context
<floridagram-bot> <DanielCitrin> Ok just making sure
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi that's fine
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @RazPi so then maybe going to Germany at least temporarily has you on a decent sleeping schedule.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @SivaMachina exactly, I wish I could stay on it
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Alright so I'll be at Scale next month and LFNW in April.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> nice
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yep!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i can't really justify more than one fest a year, though
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea it's fine. This is all though work for me.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Not sure about SELF this year since I'll be in Austin TX in July.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Damn, that sucks
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> no room 420
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, You have to admit, that was genius
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Huh?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I got them to put you in room 420
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> btw, @KMyers the sonys are slowly growing on me
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, You are finally coming to your senses
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> the fact you can turn it into a wired headset in invaluable, though i do wish the mic worked in that mode
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> anyone planning to pay the $2000 for the new samsung foldable phone? Not sure who their market is. I will spend a good  bit on a nice phone, but WOW, way over my budget !!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Luke Van Dervoort, I am giving it some thought
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> why am i not surprised?
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> @KMyers, I mean its a nice concept. Sometimes you want a phone, sometimes you want something bigger. that's awesome, but ... I'd have to win a scratch off to justify it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Luke Van Dervoort, I tend to work a lot when I am away from my desk so it often benefits me to have the latest and greatest. I will likely not get it immediately when it comes out but wait for the price to drop a bit. My 512 GB Note 9 is still doing well so there is no urgent need to upgrade. Ultimately I will upgrade if it is the "5G" version, not the LTE version that T-Mobile carries so it is more
<floridagram-bot> futureproof
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> hows your coverage with t-mobile? I'm on verizon and cant make a call from home without my extender on. If I lose internet I have to go outside and walk down the street
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Luke Van Dervoort, Very good in most cases. I do run into issues when at my step-fathers in rural Texas and my brother who is in rural North Carolina but it is great everywhere else
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> huh, cool
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> At home, I get around 50 Mbps down and 15 up but I have seen that over 100 Mbps in some areas
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers have you experienced bluetooth issues on the pixelbook?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is a ChromeOS issue. If you go into flags, there is a new Bluetooth stack that works better
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> newblue?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yup
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-21
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So I thought that windows docker was windows inside
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> apparently it's linux
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I need a windows container solution so I don't have to spend 8 hours installed visual studio every time I switch a computer
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> :(
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Or I work hard on putting mingw onto a usb drive
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think I almost had a solution but it just felt janky
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> hey, how would everybody feel about a lug trip to disney or something?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> sometime like late april or early may
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> anybody?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am game as long as it does not interfere with SELF in June and is not too hot
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> which is why i'm not suggesting june
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> for both reasons
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> though it's florida in spring, it's gonna be hot
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> That sounds like fun. I never been to disney.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> really???
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Never, and I just left bay area, could have gone to LA. Nope
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Keith, what you thinking, long weekend or what?
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> *joel
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i was thinking staying one night
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i can see if i can pull off a 3 day weekend if everyone lese can
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> else*
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Maybe a Friday Night - Sunday (2 nights). 1 Day in the park
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> That would be cool
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> that sounds good ti me
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> tp*
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> 3 day weekends are a mess as Disney gets slammed
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> to*
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> I have a Rav4, can fit 5 people
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> and if we split a hotel room or two, the cost should be pretty minimal
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> though tickets are a thing
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I can also drive, My Explorer can seat 5
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> if someone wants to go but can't afford it, maybe we can see if we can pitch in money for them
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What are tickets going for these days?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> not sure, it would probably be best to get a 3 day park hopper
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i've got an annual pass, so i'm good, and more than willing to help out anyone that can't afford to go
<floridagram-bot> * ahoneybun is sad
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/admission/tickets/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> .uk ?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> no idea why it said that
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> That's not so bad, about what I paid for tickets to cryptidcon this year
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> http://www.cryptidcon.com
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> and that deal is good until the end of june
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> $175 for three days is actually really good
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> so i'm guessing we've got people on board for this, lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What would the hotel run so we can come up with estimates
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> depends on the hotel
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm thinking it needs to be off property
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> otherwise you have to get into more miniscule details
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> it also depends on what weekend we want to go
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> so we've got three who are on board
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Off property is best
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> We wouldn't be spending much time in the hotel, anything but the roach motel is fine
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Agreed
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i'd prefer a hotel over a motel, though
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Yeah that's fine
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> it's pricier, but i trust it more
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> One other thing. I cannot go on the weekend of April 29th, Doing a relay for life event at work
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> hm... weekend after?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> omg, weekend after would be perfect!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> MAY THE FOURTH!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Whatever whatever works out for everyone. Just let me know so I can buy my ticket and the hotel
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Omg .... not may 4th!
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ... but why??? star wars!
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> My name is luke
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> :(
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> that makes it even better!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Can I dress like Captain Picklard?
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> I saw star wars at a drive in theater in a double feature with a mel Brooks film in NJ
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Ha
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> wow
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> High anxiety
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> that's anticlamitic
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> High anxiety was a better film
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> ;)
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ... *triggered*
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Much prefer Wrath of Khan
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> *even more triggered*
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Lol!!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> so i would be the only person actually taking advantage of may the fourth... okay, how about the weekend before keith's relay for life?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i just need to check the on call calendar
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> https://youtu.be/wRnSnfiUI54
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> It's all good for me, just have to take half a day on whatever Friday we leave
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @AdamOutler @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @SivaMachina
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Hector @Abrerr
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @itnet7
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> My previous experience with Disney has been very stressfull
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @Ivoriesablaze, @Ivoriesablaze ay
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Hey anyone having issues closing apps on android recently. Even the "close all apps" will fail to close one
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Had that issue with Google maps. Snd youtube both
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Can we give them a kill -9 ? Lol
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> We're doing a Disney run?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> looks like it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The Disney annual pass extends discounts?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> not 100% sure, but we'll get you in either way
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What is the cost of the annual pass?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> for the one i got, for florida residents, i think it came out to like $800 total
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Tempting
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> you can do it in payments
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Details?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i went with the platinum since i didn't really care for all the extra stuff in platinum plus
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I think I can swing that
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> it's been worth it for me so far
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Finally replacing my phone...I think I need to get a case for it.
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> @SivaMachina, What did u get?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> same one I had before. a LG k20. The one I had kinda had a metting with the floor 1 to many times
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Yeah that happens
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> I cant live without a case on the back
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think I'm pretty happy with the essential phone
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It has a decent gpu, I've managed to take all my recent photos here with it, and the memory, although not upgradeable is very high speed
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The pricing makes me feel like I'm getting a high end phone for a steal, I usually see it for 250usd iirc
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, Good ROM support?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I don't need much for a smart phone. It needs to have a removable batter and a 3.5 mm headphone jack
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Why a removeable battery?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, Reasons :0
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The headphone jack is missing on this but I tend to use bluetooth for audio
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Did that over weekend
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> oof
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Ow
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i've seen worse
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Abrerr Maybe? https://forum.xda-developers.com/essential-phone/development
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Just in case the OS hangs I can remove the battery....also when the battery dies it is easier to just replace the battery then attach something to charge it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It just feels like "this is a modern smart phone" almost feels unbranded I love it
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Then when I can get ina possition to charge it I will
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and most people when they see it say it looks really nice
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I got called into work on an emergency. Fumbled around too much during an emergency lunch, and ya. It's a work phone though that still works fine, so I'm not bothered by it
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm pretty sure that me being in the same room with @RazPi still has the most amount of essential phones in one rom
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> also Most lithium-ion batteries charge capacity deteriates after awhile and it is more of a pain to replace a battery if it isn't removable
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> you know, for a while anyway
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hm, if replaceable battery is a must it might be a reason not to go with it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, I want this
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Abrerr Yes! X)
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> it is a most awesome phone... though the battery has been a little iffy lately
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I've been happy with how hard it'd been to slow it down
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It looks like it's back up to 500usd but you can get a refurbished for 240
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi>
<floridagram-bot> https://www.amazon.com/Essential-Resistant-Factory-Unlocked-T-Mobile/dp/B07KT7K8BV/ref=asc_df_B07KT7K8BV/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312188957659&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=9982989069076088621&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9012011&hvtargid=pla-616588345654&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=65853708681&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=312188957659&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=9982989069076088621&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdv
<floridagram-bot> cmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9012011&hvtargid=pla-616588345654
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nerd
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Dork
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.securityevaluators.com/casestudies/password-manager-hacking/
<maxolasersquad> Kmyers++
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @Abrerr, Get a real phone and stop buying those insecure craps.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @Abrerr, I recommend buying two Galaxy S 10s to replace this phone.  You can rubber band them together.  That way they act as a case, and you'll always have a back up in case this happens again.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @Abrerr, Take it to ubreakifix. They do offical Samsung repair. My girlfriend smashed her back glass. We got a brand new battery and offical back glass for under 120 bucks which wasn't bad for a certified repair
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - I am really tempted to do the annual pass
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @govatent, So not spending my own monies on a work phone. Nope nope nope
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @AdamOutler, It was this or iPhone. If I had known I get to use the native iOS email client, I'd have gone that road. Despite... Apple. The MDM we use on Android is just terrible
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> I hate MDM, I think my company finally gave up on it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @Abrerr, I am considering them for a battery replacement on the pixel 1
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers, lemme know, we can plan a couple trips
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @EZRA1964, It literally contributes nothing but headache lol
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> so what would be the best weekend for everyone for disney?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> anyone?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Unsure here but I can try to work around everyone else's schedule
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> im open
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i'd still like to try for the first weekend in may if no one is opposed
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> unless @EZRA1964 really has an aversion to go during may the fourth
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> probably wouldn't do hollywood studios on that day anyway
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> no, I don't care. I can always dress as Ambassador Spock, just cause ...  👍
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> lmao
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> so tentative is 5/3-5/5
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Dont know if anyone here has seen this. Its Leonard Nimoy in a Bruno mars video.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dULOjT9GYdQ
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> so who is DEFINITELY going?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-22
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Count me in
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @Ivoriesablaze, Will check the schedule
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> and you're fine with may 3rd through the 5th? @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I would be
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> cool
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> 2 confirmed so far for first weekend of may
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> portentially 3 more from what i understand
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I need to start blowing time off
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Even if you can't, we should all try to meet up for a meal
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> true
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @Abrerr you don't live to far away from there, do you
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @EZRA1964 can we confirm you?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @Ivoriesablaze, About an hour
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It's more about getting away from work
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> gotcha
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I've been on call indefinitely lately
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ouch!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, i'm gonna check my calendar one more time to make sure no one else here is taking a day off there
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> then*
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> @Ivoriesablaze, I'm In, marking my calender now
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> cool, 3 confirmed
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> 3 confirmed is enough for me to go ahead and make it definitive
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> In May?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yes
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hm.. I guess I can't give a definitive on that, but I would like to come. I plan to visit Germany again but I don't think it will overlap
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I might try to visit again sooner than May anyhow
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> okay
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @SivaMachina
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I have time to go..money not so much
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i said not to worry about that part
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I missed that
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i don't want money keeping people from hanging with us
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> if you want to go and you have the time, we'll make it work
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> As of now I am free
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> so that's 4 confirmed
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Unless something changes between now and then I am definitally free.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> cool
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Hector
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Lot
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ITS DIDNEY MAYN!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Crap. I have to do Excel things. I can't remembah!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Hitting all the parks in 3 days?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i figure saturday could be a magic kingdom/epcot day via monorail
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm kind of expecting hollywood studios to be more packed than usual on that saturday because of may the fourth, this may work in our favor
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Oh snap
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @EZRA1964 you said you could drive if needed?
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Sure!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> sweet
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Have google maps will travel
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I love that boom
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Book*
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Have space suit will travel
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I thouht he was refencing Have Gun Will Travel
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> @SivaMachina, That's correct, have fun will travel for us old guys
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I am still relatively younf I will be 27 for the next 1 and 33 minutes
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> young
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Happy early birthday
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> I am exactly twice as old as you are
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @KMyers, thank you
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Merry early birthday
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hey guys, I have a projector in my room and I need to transmit heasphone stereo audio wirelessly and receive it somewhere to convert it back into a headphone.  Any ideas?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.amazon.com/TaoTronics-Bluetooth-Transmitter-Receiver-Wireless/dp/B01KO1JNCA/ref=as_li_ss_tl?crid=2DD1VMH2OHFM8&keywords=anker+bluetooth+transmitter&qid=1550809273&s=gateway&sprefix=anker+blue,aps,159&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1&linkCode=ll1&tag=bluemobilecommp3-20&linkId=1958dbba68a55be1df7ef4c16edb3b22&language=en_US
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I need 2 of them?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No, Just one
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You can then use a Bluetooth Receiver and a Y cable to break it out to 3.5 mm headphones
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I need to go from headphone to wireless to headphone.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I was hoping for a bit.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> One sec
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Amazon.com: Avantree Lock Portable Pre-paired aptX Low Latency Bluetooth Transmitter and Receiver Audio Adapter Set for Outdoor Use, TV Watching, Headphones, Speakers, Plug & Play, No Delay, 3.5mm AUX & RCA: Computers & Accessories … https://www.amazon.com/Avantree-Pre-paired-Bluetooth-Transmitter-Headphones/dp/B00OPVWHRY
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> These?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.amazon.com/Anker-Soundsync-Transmitter-Synchronization-Connection/dp/B07BR3FFTB/ref=as_li_ss_tl?crid=2DD1VMH2OHFM8&keywords=anker+bluetooth+transmitter&qid=1550809438&s=gateway&sprefix=anker+blue,aps,159&sr=8-5&linkCode=ll1&tag=bluemobilecommp3-20&linkId=3bb77907383b760762ef0314b8eec502&language=en_US
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> This one allows you to use Bluetooth headphones, no need for wires
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It lets you pair 2 headphones
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I just need a wireless headphone cable.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> TV with remote speaker.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That kit will work ten
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Any more people up for Alita IMAX tomorrow?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am. Just need to know the time and how we want to do it
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Likewise
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> If you want to take the tri rail down, we can take one car and save money on parking
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Sounds good
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That works
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Joel meet at my house or meet down there?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Your house should be good
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ok
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I will buy the tickets tonight and you all can send me money. I need a final count though and time
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> which theater?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ft Lauderdale iMax.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is the best
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> what time?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Whatever time works best for you two
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi ? you have weird sleeping habits, so i'm hoping to get your attention before you go to sleep again, lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Any time before 7
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Pm
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> We can go early
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm up before 8am lately
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Trying to dial it back down to 4am
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Looks like we have two choices, 5pm and 7:45pm
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm up for 5:05pm?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> sounds good to me, hang out a little before hand?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> though, remember tri-rail's saturday schedule
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'd shoot for noon or earlier to have time to hang out
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It'll be about an hour and a half to get there, so at 1:45pm-2pm we can hang out for 2-3 hours near the theater or a coffee shop
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> OMG the noodle shop
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers let's go to the noodle shop
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> what i'm saying is that there's a big gap in the tri rail schedule after 6
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I've been dreaming of that ramen broth since before I left
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Gap?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yep, after 6:49. tjere
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> there's not another train for about an three and a half hours
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> We could drive to Keith's place and take his car to the theater if you're worried about the gap
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Or slumberpartyyyyyyy
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm talking about you because you said you didn't want to go any later than 7
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh Ill be fine, I'll be tired around 11:30
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> gotcha, then it's whatever for me
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ok, Meetup my place 11:30am?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ok
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> ok, replacement phone has come in.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I can get you home if there are any problems 😉
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-23
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi and @Ivoriesablaze - Make sure I am awake before heading down.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers you awake?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Somewhat. Check again when you get to Judd
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze and @RazPi - when will you be in route?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> On my way to his house now
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. Let me know when you get there
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I did not buy the tickets yet, will do when you are in route
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> 10-4
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm awake
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sweet
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi I'm here
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ok opening door
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Almost ready
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Are you guys driving down or taking the Tri Rail?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Last time you said that, you were not wearing pants
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers on trirail
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Hollywood station?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That works. ETA
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> One sec
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> 1:11
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-24
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> howd you like the movie guys?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> It was awesome
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Apperantly it's based on an Anime
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, It is
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> From the trailers it seems they tried to implement the anime eyes...with cgi
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> I really liked it and they left it wide open for a sequel
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Actually it's a manga I think
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> So where does the cross over to mcu?? Lol
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Most Animes are based Manga
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Made it home
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Same
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers any recommended usb-c chargers for a laptop? wall chargers.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I can't find my Pixel C charger.
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Uh oh, I see my phone wants to install android pie? Anyone use it? Thought?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I've been on the Samsung Beta for a few months and it's been good so far.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nothing crazy.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Been using it for a while now, no complaints on the essential phone
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Ok cool, thanks
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Any, just make sure it supports USB Power Delivery and is over 18 watts.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Cool.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Damn so the Pixel C charger is not outputing enough.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://smile.amazon.com/Google-Pixelbook-45W-Type-C-Charger/dp/B075KH546K/ref=sr_1_49?keywords=usb-c+45+watt+charger&qid=1551027252&s=gateway&sr=8-49
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers ?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, It will work but that is overkill and expensive
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://amzn.to/2U0FMaa or https://amzn.to/2IvbN8T or https://amzn.to/2H0fYr0 would be better. You do need to make sure you get a Type C to C cable if you go with the later
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Latter?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Thanks!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The Anker one does not come with the cable. The other 2 have cables included or attached
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://amzn.to/2IvbN8T is the best option IMHO as you can also power other things with it along with the tablet
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea that's in my cart.
